# superdrol cycle



## raiderlax43 (Jul 7, 2006)

i tried discussing this on a diff. forum but everyone wants to badmouth superdrol so i figured here i can get some honest opinions.

im going to be bulking during this BTW.

superdrol 
week 1  10 mg
week 2  20 mg
week 3  20 mg
week 4  30 mg

PCT
debating between rebound XT and novedex XT

now i wanted to use creatine while on the superdrol, but i read it would be better to take creatine during my PCT instead of during the superdrol..is that true?


----------

